# rat rods



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

im building a rat rod style 32 ford who else has done one?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's mine. I went with a rat-rod/dirt track kinda feel. mainly just used it as a guinea pig for weathering experiments! :roflmao:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

i want wheels like that for mine whatd they come from?


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

IMG]http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/sinicle1/iphone2010.jpg[/IMG][

is that a floor hump for a breather?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dougie Fresh!! never seen those pics man, that sucker is cool. 

those wheels can be found in a bunch of kits.. I've found some out of a 58 Impala & 62 Bel Air. U can probably find some on Ebay for like a buck or two. There's a guy on there who does a lot of cool little parts like that.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i have built one and working on one... but cant post pics from my phone... so cant post til nwext i around and actuall comp. check build tread if ya like.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice bro.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

@ waffles: those wheels came with the kit as far as I can remember:roflmao:I first built that kit in the mid 90's I think. and the airbreather is a scratch built mailbox! haha, I was tring to think of something to use that would fit the ratrod theme, and a mailbox seemed perfect to me (I would probably use one if I ever built a ratrod!)!

on a side note, I did once build a 1:1 ratbike







I used to ride the FUCK out of her!! my buddies that I'd ride with called her Narcolepsy cause she had an issue of just laying down while in motion!:roflmao:I laid her down like 5 times! once at like 45-50mph! good thing I was hammered drunk, I might have gotten seriously injured!:rofl:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

@ Dig: thanks!!! glad you like it! I posted a few pics of it in the first few pages of my thread. I did a how to on building those "barn door" hinges when I had to repair one of the existing ones.


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

my kit came with some torque thrust lookin wheels but i think my baby brother found them...
nice bike but that seat dont look comfortable haha


----------



## unky (Aug 24, 2008)

My first time posting in the Forum

53 Chevy

























28 Lincoln

























50 Chevy Truck


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great work unky!!! your weathering is terrific! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> great work unky!!! your weathering is terrific! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2!!! you should start a new thread on how YOU do your weathering!! nice work!!


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

unky said:


> My first time posting in the Forum
> 
> 53 Chevy
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here ya go... one of mine... I got more, but thatll have to wait....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ive yet to get one done i had 3 so far that ended up getting traded for exotics


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


 I'm diggin the body/roof offset! it's a good look when done right, and you nailed it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... I appreciate it...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

love this topic.:thumbsup:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

i chopped the top on the 32 and glued it on to look like welds..think it would look like i was just bein lazy?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a couple of mine... 

still a WIP..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

coupe with detachable fenders


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

in case anybody wonders, i made the arp out of aluminum foil. just sprayed one side blue, then crinkled it up. came out nice.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tarp*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

a new wip


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> coupe with detachable fenders


:thumbsup:i like that tow truck


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I like this stuff. Low, I'm loving that Auburn. Way to hit that originality button.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT

Here's a MG I did.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

here are some of my 65 work truck i built in 27 hrs it does have a bed on it now the bed was in the dehidrator in these pics


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's one that one of my club brothers built- Henry "Mad Bomber" Espinoza


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats more HotRod then ratrod..... But kool as shit man. I like it.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's one I finished a few weeks ago, it's 1:8 scale.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW thats hot as hell. Good job man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome builds in here.. really lovin that MG man!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that one of my club brothers built- Henry "Mad Bomber" Espinoza


HEY MAZDAT, MEMBER LALO SAID LET HENRY POST HIS OWN PICS! 8)


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

My V12 32 Ford


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> HEY MAZDAT, MEMBER LALO SAID LET HENRY POST HIS OWN PICS! 8)


Don't member...too late


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats a HotRod......Not RatRod.......But I like it. I did the same thing.....How Funny. But with a old skool look.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

keep posting


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Old wip,not too happy with the engine,thats gonna go believe me,not really weathered so I wouldnt call it a rat rod,need to finish this one soon, I lost interest in it when I couldnt find a aircraft syle rotory engine in 1/24


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Very old build of mine that done even exist anymore. Named it. Sgt Copper. The copper paint was a rattlecan copper that was older than me that still sprayed... Left the fenders primered..ford hubcaps, shaved the lights completely off, smoothed the upper grille, notched the rear and hand made skirts with holes made into it. Might redo it one day.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 454832
> View attachment 454833
> Old wip,not too happy with the engine,thats gonna go believe me,not really weathered so I wouldnt call it a rat rod,need to finish this one soon, I lost interest in it when I couldnt find a aircraft syle rotory engine in 1/24


Dude I like it alot. Your right about the motor. Needs som eless in there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I like it alot. Your right about the motor. Needs som eless in there.


Thanks buddy,I was all out looking for a radial plane engine,so the 427 Ford was just an afterthought,think Ill scratch build a rotary.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I might have you covered on that rotary... HotWheels makes a airplane car and has that on the front of it. Let me look at it and I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What scale is it though?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well for the HotWheels its 1/64th but for the front of a motor it might work. Like put the rotary in front of the block. So the block is stock and the rotary is whats turning the crake shaft. ???? Let me see and I'll let U know.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool, thanks!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So I looked at the airplane car....it's not going to work.....but have a other idea....I'll see what I can find.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK look at this.....If you cut the motor in half and then sit each half side by side you have a 4 pistion aircraft motor look.. ????? what you think.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

heres two 1/8 scale rats I have resin louvered hood and deack lid for this not in the pic though, I chopped the top with a rack and had to move the top of the windshild up so you could see out in real life lol lot of work to get this 32 this far (click to inlarge) 






























MADNESS!!






I call this my HOT RAT, every thing you see here has been cut in one way or five lol


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

heres some 1/16 projects the 31 A coupe started out a roadster I made the top, and the orange truck is made out of all flat stock, even the windshild


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

made this in 30 using my parts box its 1/25


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> OK look at this.....If you cut the motor in half and then sit each half side by side you have a 4 pistion aircraft motor look.. ????? what you think.


 Gotta wait til I get home from work but I will check out the video appreciate you posting that,another idea is to move the cab forward find a Chevy straight 6 and mount it in the back with the radiator facing behind.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are kool ass rods Woods thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods said:


> heres some 1/16 projects the 31 A coupe started out a roadster I made the top, and the orange truck is made out of all flat stock, even the windshild
> View attachment 455485
> View attachment 455486
> View attachment 455487
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man Woods those are BIG. Kool stuff homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow I like the headers on the hypermite,I like your idea of cutting the block in half,Heres what I was thinking...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 455697
View attachment 455700
This one I posted on the second page of my thread,If you dont know Im a huge fan of Shepard Fairie his philosophy and style.My closet is full of OBEY shirts,the bomber seats are scratchbuilt.The one in the attachment isnt mine,I wish it was though.I saw it at an IPMS show but I didnt get builders name.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wow I like the headers on the hypermite,I like your idea of cutting the block in half,Heres what I was thinking...
> View attachment 455692


I have an idea for this too. Iv had this for about 7 yr now and can't figer out what I want to do with it. But lookin at your idea for and motor to be in back. Here's this 

Sorry for the crappy pics. 

















LMK what you thin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I have an idea for this too. Iv had this for about 7 yr now and can't figer out what I want to do with it. But lookin at your idea for and motor to be in back. Here's this
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics.
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/
> ...


 
Dude, you've gotta build that Jimmy Flinstone COE Truck, maybe add an allison V12 to the back and elclose the front fenders, add a duvall windshield.and super tall ass shifter.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at rusting up a car. It is just mocked up to see what its going to look like, but I am putting the original flathead in it. Layed out on a set of cheater slicks.

















Here is my daughters rat rod/ hot rod. Not a model, but still pretty cool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude, you've gotta build that Jimmy Flinstone COE Truck, maybe add an allison V12 to the back and elclose the front fenders, add a duvall windshield.and super tall ass shifter.


Yha I want to. But I don't know. We'll see. I was thinking more for what you were thinking of.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my first attempt at rusting up a car. It is just mocked up to see what its going to look like, but I am putting the original flathead in it. Layed out on a set of cheater slicks.


Dude that's kool man.I like it the way it is. But with a flathead in it will look great too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Yha I want to. But I don't know. We'll see. I was thinking more for what you were thinking of.


More like the bare metel rear engine 42 chevy I showed you?That would be kool for that too,I say go for it,Cut of the bed,Scratch the framerails,make an open roadster version of that truck,no ones done that yet.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you never know. I like to do shit that hasn't been done yet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

all kinda cool ass builds in here i got a couple in the works but am intimidated by the whole weathering thing lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you don't have to weather it. You could just paint it deff color primers. Or even just one color.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a 57 corvett I did about 7 yr ago. Started out as a drag car with the flip ft clip. Then I fucked it up, soooooo it turned in to a ratrod. The only 57 vett rated all out like this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kool vette, man.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you don't have to weather it. You could just paint it deff color primers. Or even just one color.


yea its just the look i like i got a couple i might just primer but i got a 37 ford truck i want to do i chopped the top like 6 inches and i want the welds to look rusty with some old paint like it hasnt been primered


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

rollin yota28 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

unky said:


> My first time posting in the Forum
> 
> 53 Chevy
> 
> ...


Im loving that 28 lincoln,badass!I got a Gangbusters kit Im gonna do the same thing to.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey bro you mind if I use this idea? I think I have the same vette as you, and it was my very first build, but its been so beat up I want redo it but not big on the dragster idea, and I like what you did here.


halfasskustoms said:


> Here's a 57 corvett I did about 7 yr ago. Started out as a drag car with the flip ft clip. Then I fucked it up, soooooo it turned in to a ratrod. The only 57 vett rated all out like this.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey bro you mind if I use this idea? I think I have the same vette as you, and it was my very first build, but its been so beat up I want redo it but not big on the dragster idea, and I like what you did here.


Dude you dont even have to ask......Go for it. Id love to see what you come up with.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Right on thanks, you never know, just wanted to clear!


halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you dont even have to ask......Go for it. Id love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

@ halfass, ok here's my rat rod 32, the 29? well maybe not so ratty!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

this was a Chevy SSR i was working on. Sold it, wish i hadn't.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

U sold it like that?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

older rat builds ive done
53 Ford- this is kinda what my 52 ford woulda looked like if i didnt sell it
















50 Ford with a svt lighting engine swap


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that T bucket.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude olskool I love that one. Color,wheels, all of it. WOW looks sweet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


kool,I always wonder were you get the Artilleries.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks homies!!
the artilleries are from the 37 ford pick up kit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool,I have a couple of those I havnt even opened yet,nice to know!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know olskool that all hotrod. Not ratrod, but I love it. So it's kool in my book.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know olskool that all hotrod. Not ratrod, but I love it. So it's kool in my book.


but it was inspired by ratrods :happysad:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

heres the 29 pickup i just built my dad has it now sitting beside him in his hospital room i took it as a get well present


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ i need that kit damn it.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

homie its a kick ass kit


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 29. Looks like the tires in the bed came right off the salt flats.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks i acually weathered them with real salt it was very easy and on the front winshield is a bomiville sticker i figured this wouldve been the pit vehicle i love weathering idk why its kinda my niche


----------

